# Any online gamers?



## Rhetoric (Feb 27, 2013)

I started a thread like this a year or so ago. We've gotten a lot of new members since then. I mostly play on 360 but I will do some pc games like D3 or SC2 or occasionally dota2. What about you? What are some of your favorite games?


----------



## frost (Feb 27, 2013)

i mainly play world of warcraft and monster hunter.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 27, 2013)

I play Guild wars 2, Torchlight 2 and will be buying the new monster hunter.

I also dabble I. Black ops2 and DC Universe Online but not that much


----------



## Josh (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Minecraft!


----------



## Tofu (Feb 27, 2013)

I play League of Legends and WoW!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

My son plays minecraft and w.o.w. and you name it....  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 28, 2013)

Assassin's Creed on the 360/ps3. Never played any PC games.. We can talk about use to play super Mario bros on the first game boy that came out before the color - LONG ago. And some pokemon when I was young too. 

My cousin in Ohio plays WoW and the game seems to have put him chair locked all day. I see him riding a dragon and some other pointless things, wasn't too interested in it.

I do play some counterstrike every time I go to Dubai, the local Emarati's there love that game.


----------



## Scott_k (Feb 28, 2013)

Call of duty when I have the time, on Xbox.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 28, 2013)

Call of duty black ops 2 on ps3

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 28, 2013)

I play wow!


----------



## Steven. (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome topic!!!.. I play battlefield and mortal combat online for ps3.. I also play a lot of rpg's

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Carlos e torres (Feb 28, 2013)

Call of duty black ops 2,on xbox


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

For Christ's sake, you silly little Geeks! Learn to make something with your hands! I am learning boatbuilding, crossbow and bow making, yurt building, vegetable gardening, etc. When the crap hits the fan (soon), you will want to be ready. We need to learn some of these and other skills just in case. Like flintknapping. Well, I gotta stop know and get a hold of my old paranoid butt (sigh).


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2013)

i fence and go to collage, i dont have time for all that other crap.


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 28, 2013)

i used to play WoW, was even one of the top raiding groups on my server for awhile. only ever logged on to raid though. i play all sorts of RPG's on the PS3, only one i did on the PC lately was wow though. now, in college (with an 'e'), i dont get much time to play games anymore. thought about getting back into wow, but im not rich and my animals need to eat and thrive lol. also cant take much time away from research.

and btw dubya, i do occupy some of my time by growing my own food (never had better chives in my life), skinning and messing with hides/pelts, and teaching my friends how to raise animals for food. im also not a bad shot with a gun/bow! i think, in an apocalypse, id live in the woods with a pack of dogs in a tree fort id build out of branches and all this eggcrate i horde...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

frost said:


> i fence and go to collage, i dont have time for all that other crap.



Fencing might save your life one day. I have a real longsword myself.



HeatherN said:


> i used to play WoW, was even one of the top raiding groups on my server for awhile. only ever logged on to raid though. i play all sorts of RPG's on the PS3, only one i did on the PC lately was wow though. now, in college (with an 'e'), i dont get much time to play games anymore. thought about getting back into wow, but im not rich and my animals need to eat and thrive lol. also cant take much time away from research.
> 
> and btw dubya, i do occupy some of my time by growing my own food (never had better chives in my life), skinning and messing with hides/pelts, and teaching my friends how to raise animals for food. im also not a bad shot with a gun/bow! i think, in an apocalypse, id live in the woods with a pack of dogs in a tree fort id build out of branches and all this eggcrate i horde...


research flintknapping.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 28, 2013)

DUBYA I play zombies ok the only thing that goin to happen is zombies are gunna attack and I'll be ready


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

By saying zombies, do you mean liberals? Use hollow points and hit them where their brain should be.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 28, 2013)

Minecraft is sick, I've probably spent way too much time on it haha. To all you wow players, what do you play? I tried it a couple times. The first time I was a zombie thing but I didn't have anyone to play with so I got bored pretty quick. Then my coworker offered to start a new character and help level me up with the recruit a friend thing but again, I lost interest. The second time I tried it I was a Tauren Druid, mostly because I liked the idea of changing into a cat or a bear hahaha. 

Lately I've been playing NBA 2k13. I was very very disappointed with bo2 and recently bought bf3 again (like 2 days ago). I'm defintely better at cod so bf3 has been a little challenging for me. I love rpg games though! Anyone looking forward to anything coming out? I'm excited for bioshock and dead island. Ill probably pick up gears but I'm not super into it. 

Tegubuzz, counterstrike is pretty sick. I hadn't played it on PC until more recently. I bought CS GO for 360 and that was a lot of fun. Haha I was completely awful when I tried it on PC though. 

Dubya, I probably spend more time playing video games than I should. My mom was always super outdoorsy when I was growing up so we went hiking and camping (none of that rv garbage) a lot. Her boyfriend at the time was into guns so we would go target shooting quite a bit. I'm not a survivor(wo)man but I think if I had to I would do alright... For a little while


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 28, 2013)

We should start some kind of apocalypse prep group where we teach all of our tegus to attack on command then we can start an army lol


----------



## Scott_k (Feb 28, 2013)

Even though I play call of duty, when **** hits the fan I'll be alright. ( marine corps infantry trained)


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can we all play together?

I play almost all the games listed.

EXCEPT WOW! I HATE THAT!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea I hunt, fish, have a green thumb, and already have cattle and horses. Also I love bow fishing and hunting love hunting turkey with a bow. I think I'll be fine in a apocalypse event.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

"Team Daryl "...heh heh. Sorry


----------



## TeguBlake (Mar 1, 2013)

Pm me if you play wow! maybe we can all connect there!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just sent you my son'd username...haha.I don't play but he does 


...for w.o.w. i mean. He's online right now


----------



## Dubya (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, club dubya survivalists, pm me. The poo is getting ready to hit


----------

